# o2m outlook to mac (little machines)



## Ginette (Dec 8, 2008)

I do not have a problem exporting outlook mail to my mac (except getting rid of the first part of every directory that shows as: personalfoler/client/name - and this for every client) but i have a MAJOR problem exporting my calendar.

Tried ical, tried vcal - ALL the activities from 2005 to today show every year. All activites for August 25, 2006 (ie) is shown in 2006, 2007, 2008 and in future years as well.

Anybody know what to do to transfer ALL activities that will stay only on the day it's supposed to show.

And, it does not export any recurring event (birthdays, conventions, weekly meetings, annual whatever...)

THANKS to anyone who can give me a hand.
(I work with outlook 203 on a WinXP,SP3 to export to MacBookPro.


----------

